# Turbo



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

What is the turbo in the 2L TFSI petrol engine. I'm sure in the Mk2 it was K04? whats in the mk3?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

stumardy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the turbo in the 2L TFSI petrol engine. I'm sure in the Mk2 it was K04? whats in the mk3?


It's the K03 and the 230 actually has seen 250 bhp on GTi some rolling roads.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ChrisH said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


As far as I know, it isn't a Borg Warner (K03/04) at all:

MK3 TT 230ps 2.0T EA888 Gen 3
Brand: IHI
Spec: 6/6 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 8 Blade Turbine Wheel
42.5 mm Inducer / 54.0 mm Exducer - Compressor
46.8 mm Inducer / 50.4 mm Exducer - Turbine

MK3 TTS 2.0T EA888 Gen 3
Brand: IHI
Spec: 6/6 Blade Billet Compressor Wheel & 8 Blade Turbine Wheel
45.2 mm Inducer / 58.0 mm Exducer - Compressor
47.4 mm Inducer / 54.7 mm Exducer - Turbine


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

LEIGH-H said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


Stand corrected, IHI then.
Anyway the engine rated at 230 seems to make nearer 250 in the GTi, subject to all rolling road figures vary of course.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I think the specs are fairly similar, though the K03 probably wouldn't get over 280bhp with a remap. The smaller IHI in the 230 is capable of approx 340bhp (according to Unitronic).

The 230 should technically spool slightly faster, and run out of puff slightly sooner, though I haven't heard much in the way of complaints relating to lag in the TTS. Perhaps controversial, but in the real world the 230 will stand more-or-less shoulder to shoulder with the TTS up until well into illegal speeds.

I think the higher outputs being achieved with the gen 3 EA888 are usually recorded on vehicles running 97/98/99 fuels, but you're right in saying that people are reporting higher outputs than the manufacturer claims.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

LEIGH-H said:


> I think the specs are fairly similar, though the K03 probably wouldn't get over 280bhp with a remap. The smaller IHI in the 230 is capable of approx 340bhp (according to Unitronic).


Agreed, DTUK Tuning reckon this engine makes over 300 with their box fitted but they say its mainly at the top end.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

That sounds about right. I suspect that a DTUK equipped 230 would outrun a standard TTS. It's interesting that they say the extra power is towards the top end - I wonder if that's for the benefit of FWD models? There have been turbo failure problems with the turbo as reported by GTi and R owners, though interestingly nothing reported by TT owners so perhaps the most recent IHI revisions have sorted the issue.


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

i have just given back my tt s line fwd manual 230, i had a forge intercooler and intake system and a full milltek exhaust with a dtuk tuning box, the car made 339bhp and 391ft of torque on the rollers. it was silly fast and i made fun out of the new rs3. also it never ran out of puff, i managed to get 164 out of it and it got there very comfortably


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Lovely! What did you make of the DTUK? Out of interest why did you sell?


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> Lovely! What did you make of the DTUK? Out of interest why did you sell?


flawless on the tt. i was very surprised how much power it made, however the box on its own made just over 300bhp, the intercooler and exhaust added the rest, inlet temps were very high on the standard intercooler


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

deanshaw24 said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely! What did you make of the DTUK? Out of interest why did you sell?
> ...


Did you find the added power was towards the top end as suggested by DTUK or was there any obvious extra shove in the midrange? What have you moved on to?


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> > LEIGH-H said:
> ...


it went from 120-150 just as quick as 50-80, 3rd gear is awesome. i had an uprated turbo actuator too which smoothed out the power delivery nicely, as when it hit boost it was a bit of a kick, also the torque is insane, 5th gear pull from low revs amazed me everytime. ive ordered a tts


----------



## jackooafc (7 mo ago)

Dean,
Sorry for asking in a old thread.
Just picked up a dtuk box for our audi tt petrol 2.0 2016 car.
Getting it fitted soon.
What map settings are the best for normal day to day use ?
I see there are many options.
Thanks


----------

